# Old Love



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2010)

Old Love..........................................................

Things are different when you get older:
 






I was in my back yard trying to fly a kite.




I threw the kite up in the air, the wind would catch it for a few seconds, then it would come crashing back down to earth.

I tried this a few more times with no success.

All the while, Karen is watching from the kitchen window,

Muttering to herself how men need to be told how to do everything.

She opens the window and yelled to me,

"You need a piece of tail."

I turned with a confused look on my face and said,

"Make up your mind. Last night, you told me to go fly a kite."


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 20, 2010)

ROFL... that's funny! Thanks for a good end of Friday laugh Bear.


----------



## meateater (Aug 20, 2010)

HA!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 20, 2010)

Good one !!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 20, 2010)

Bear

When were you talking to my wife?


----------



## caveman (Aug 21, 2010)

That was worth TWO thumbs up!  Funny.


----------



## rstr hunter (Aug 22, 2010)

Love it.  Great Joke.


----------



## dforbes (Aug 24, 2010)

It put a smile on my face, great joke


----------



## ou8one2 (Sep 11, 2010)

Good one. Put a smile on my fce!


----------

